# 1997 GXE: lost cell phone underseat



## whitespace37 (Sep 24, 2009)

so i found this compartment under the seat yesterday and it ate my cell phone(actually I was at the beach and left my phone in the car under the seat). is there a way to get it out without having to take the seat out? as near as i can tell it goes under the foot area tapering down. it looks like a ventilation shaft or something. I'm not a car expert I just want my phone back.

I've spent about an hour or so googling this. I can't be the only person who has lost their cell phone/keys, something down that hole.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I assume you've tried moving the seat as far back or as far forward as it can go so you can see or reach the space better? Try using a coat hanger or something similar and see if you can move it somehow.....


----------



## whitespace37 (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah, the compartment is pretty long. ive moved the seat back and froward. if i use a butter knife i can stick the whole knife in and barely touch it. its pretty narrow. i tried some double sided sticky tape, but it is also sandy/dusty so the sticky got used up on small particles. I was wondering if anyone out there knows where it goes and what its purpose is.


----------



## iiredskins89 (Jan 21, 2010)

no your not the only one, I lost my ipod under my seat, and im pretty sure it went into that vent. how inconvenient lol.


----------



## whitespace37 (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah, it's still down there. i ended up getting a new phone off craigslist. still wouldn't mind getting it back though.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

whitespace37 said:


> yeah, it's still down there. i ended up getting a new phone off craigslist. still wouldn't mind getting it back though.


Ok, get about 3 strong buddies and a 6 pack - open all the windows, pick up the car, turn it upside down and shake the crap out of it ........ the phone should then come flying out the window!!!! :givebeer:


----------

